# Christchurch shootings: New Zealand MPs vote to change gun laws



## Tommy Tainant

New Zealand MPs vote to change gun laws

*New Zealand's parliament has voted to ban all types of semi-automatic weapons and assault rifles following the Christchurch attacks.

The gun reform bill passed 119-1 after the final reading in parliament.

It is expected to become law within the next few days after receiving royal assent from the governor general.
*
Excellent news.
These things can happen when the gun lobby doesnt own politicians.


----------



## Defiant1

Tommy Tainant said:


> New Zealand MPs vote to change gun laws
> 
> *New Zealand's parliament has voted to ban all types of semi-automatic weapons and assault rifles following the Christchurch attacks.
> 
> The gun reform bill passed 119-1 after the final reading in parliament.
> 
> It is expected to become law within the next few days after receiving royal assent from the governor general.
> *
> Excellent news.
> These things can happen when the gun lobby doesnt own politicians.




Wouldn't it be more effective to make it against the law to attack and kill people with any kind of weapon?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Tommy Tainant said:


> New Zealand MPs vote to change gun laws
> 
> *New Zealand's parliament has voted to ban all types of semi-automatic weapons and assault rifles following the Christchurch attacks.
> 
> The gun reform bill passed 119-1 after the final reading in parliament.
> 
> It is expected to become law within the next few days after receiving royal assent from the governor general.
> *
> Excellent news.
> These things can happen when the gun lobby doesnt own politicians.



And soon the ban on civilian-owned firearms will follow.  The ultimate results can currently be clearly seen in Venezuela.


----------



## JGalt

Nobody in the States gives a rat's ass about a bunch of dead potential terrorists in New Zealand. The story has already faded away in the news and nobody's even calling for more gun control laws here.


----------



## pismoe

course 'new zealanders' have always been 'queens subjects' except for the Gangs of Maoris eh ,


----------



## TNHarley

Tommy Tainant said:


> New Zealand MPs vote to change gun laws
> 
> *New Zealand's parliament has voted to ban all types of semi-automatic weapons and assault rifles following the Christchurch attacks.
> 
> The gun reform bill passed 119-1 after the final reading in parliament.
> 
> It is expected to become law within the next few days after receiving royal assent from the governor general.
> *
> Excellent news.
> These things can happen when the gun lobby doesnt own politicians.


Knee jerking is for clowns.
Fuckin pussies


----------



## Mindful

If you want a gun, you can always get one. I could get one this afternoon, if I went to a certain area of the city.

Black market in weapons is HUGE. In gun controlled Europe.


----------



## pismoe

some nice lightly used Soviet ex military issue Makarovs making it past the blockade i suppose  eh Mindful .


----------



## Blues Man

Tommy Tainant said:


> New Zealand MPs vote to change gun laws
> 
> *New Zealand's parliament has voted to ban all types of semi-automatic weapons and assault rifles following the Christchurch attacks.
> 
> The gun reform bill passed 119-1 after the final reading in parliament.
> 
> It is expected to become law within the next few days after receiving royal assent from the governor general.
> *
> Excellent news.
> These things can happen when the gun lobby doesnt own politicians.


It happens where people have few protected rights


----------



## pismoe

i think that 'new zealanders' are the same as 'english' and others from the 'uk' .   I think that ALL  have some 'permissions' and 'allowances' but No RIGHTS .  I think that All are 'queens subjects' .   Course . as Tom would say , hey , we are All very Safe if we stay in our Assigned Places   BMan .


----------



## Mindful

pismoe said:


> some nice lightly used Soviet ex military issue Makarovs making it past the blockade i suppose  eh Mindful .



I fancy an AK 47.

Would make a nice fashion accessory, strolling around the town.


----------



## Mindful

pismoe said:


> i think that 'new zealanders' are the same as 'english' and others from the 'uk' .   I think that ALL  have some 'permissions' and 'allowances' but No RIGHTS .  I think that All are 'queens subjects' .   Course . as Tom would say , hey , we are All very Safe if we stay in our Assigned Places   BMan .



They speak funny.


----------



## pismoe

can't pizz off those 'new zealanders' though .   They are a big supplier of 'kiwi birds' and 'platypus' to the USA .   They and 'australia' [i think] but quality is better with the 'new zealand' 'kiwi birds'  and 'platypus'  Mindful .


----------

